

The Rebirth and Future of Dashboard.io - fredoliveira
https://dashboard.io/blog/the-re-birth-and-future-of-dashboard-io

======
turoczy
Paul has built something awesome. And something that's been entirely missing
for many of us---both as mentors and accelerator managers. We've tried to
throw any number of the existing tools at this issue to no avail. I'm really
looking forward to putting Dashboard through its paces with the next class of
PIE.

------
DannyBoice
I use dashboard.io with 500 Startups, NextGen Angels and AOL Fishbowl Labs and
love it!!!

oh and for Fortify / The Fort too

------
cschultz
We're using Dashboard for Launch Pad and it has been awesome for our founders.
Excited to have the chance to use it!

~~~
paulsingh
Glad to have you guys onboard!

------
ajtowers
We are starting to use Dashboard at NxtpLabs. Great features for founders and
staff. Awesome support team. Arturo

~~~
paulsingh
Thanks Arturo - glad to have you folks onboard!

------
zackmiller84
How can an accelerator get on Dashboard?

~~~
paulsingh
Just email me directly and I'll get your private community setup.

